# Suche "Eclipse Manager"



## Guest (21. Jan 2008)

Hi Leute,

war letzte woche wieder im Internet unterwegs und bin da zufällig auf einen kostenlosen "Eclipse Manager" gestoßen. Doch wie das so ist, bin ich schon etwas älter, weiß den Produktnamen nicht mehr und hab mir auch kein Bookmark gesetzt. Jetzt finde ich das Teil leider nicht mehr, dabei wollte ich es so gerne testen. Da ich auch total durch Zufall darauf aufmerksam wurde, weiß ich auch leider nicht mehr, nach was ich eigentlich gesuchte hatte. So kann ich meine Suche leider nicht rekonstruieren. In der Browserhistory war auch nix zu finden.

Den "Eclipse Manager" den ich gefunden habe, war von einer Firma, die eben sowohl ein kostenlosen und einen kostenpflichtigen zur Verfügung stellt. Die beiden sind waren unterschiedliche Produkte, d.h. sie hatten unterschiedliche Produktnamen. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war der kostenlose noch nicht stable.

Der Manager funktionierte folgendermaßen: Nach starten erschien ein Fenster zur Auswahl der "Eclipse-Installation". Man konnte also auswählen mit welchen Plugins Eclipse gestartet werden sollte, z.b. nur die PDE Entwicklungsumgebung. Außerdem konnte man sich quasi mehrere eigene Eclipse-Installationen definieren (welche Plugins sie enthalten sollen) und diese dann gegebenfalls starten. Es ist dabei auch möglich ein Plugin für vertschiedene Installationen zu nutzen, ohne es mehrfach installiert zu haben.

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich suche.

Kennt von euch jemand so ein Teil oder vieleicht sogar das Teil, was ich suche? Mir würde jeder Tipp weiterhelfen. Auch von kostenpflichtigen Tools, denn vieleicht komm ich über die Firma ran.

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2008)

Yoxos?


----------



## Guest (24. Jan 2008)

Das hatte ich auch gefunden, aber das wars leider nicht. Trotzdem Danke


----------

